
Too much jogging 'as bad as no exercise at all' - kercker
http://www.bbc.com/news/health-31095384
======
JoeAltmaier
What, did they get hit by cars? It matters why they died, to make such
sensationalist blanket statements as that article did.

I.e. people jog to increase their fitness and perhaps to decrease obesity. In
as far as that is achieved, and increasing your jogging time per week
marginally improves that goal, then no its not right to say that more jogging
kills you. If its the marginal increase in exposure to accidents that is at
issue, then perhaps a better article title would be "be careful where you jog;
your bad route choices could endanger your health"

------
Scramblejams
Previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8988301](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8988301)

